# Hi from florida



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

semi new to forum have used it for awhile for research and has offered lots of great info. figured it was time I started posting!View media item 997 My ambush. I love the micro skiffs hate my HOA ...lol


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

ryderfzr said:


> semi new to forum have used it for awhile for research and has offered lots of great info. figured it was time I started posting!View media item 997 My ambush. I love the micro skiffs hate my HOA ...lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Now that is a micro skiff.


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

ryderfzr thats an awesome rig!!


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

alex1988 said:


> ryderfzr thats an awesome rig!!


Thanks I appreciate it living in an hoa has made me go micro. Gotta have a tight line. I actually might upgrade when the time is right been looking at a mud minnow but contacting the guy has been hard he is only here in Florida for short time periods but hopefully I will get my hands on it


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

ryderfzr said:


> Thanks I appreciate it living in an hoa has made me go micro. Gotta have a tight line. I actually might upgrade when the time is right been looking at a mud minnow but contacting the guy has been hard he is only here in Florida for short time periods but hopefully I will get my hands on it


Those little boats are slick!!
Hey ryder, off topic but quick question. From what I can gather from your photos, I think you run an early/mid 1990's Evinrude. I just picked up 92 30 horse 2 stroke for my skiff. What oil do you use? This is my first American made engine, as I have always had Yamahas and used Yamalube in the past


----------



## The Mutton Snapper (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Ryder, I am that hard to reach minnow guy. I will be back in FL 24-27th. Would love to show you the boat. It kills me to sell for $5k but I'm taking a $5k loss at that price. Its a sweet setup for a good price.
808-777-0242 is the best way if you need to talk otherwise


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

alex1988 said:


> Those little boats are slick!!
> Hey ryder, off topic but quick question. From what I can gather from your photos, I think you run an early/mid 1990's Evinrude. I just picked up 92 30 horse 2 stroke for my skiff. What oil do you use? This is my first American made engine, as I have always had Yamahas and used Yamalube in the past


Not all oils are made the same thats all I can say I usually use the top brand oils and always mix a 50 to one starting out and slowly decrease it as i go till I am comfortable with the smoke level. i have been running these little guys and mercs for years and love them. The evinrudes are really bullet proof I have a freind that showed me the difference in oils by heating up a piston and pouring them on and I was shocked by what I saw. Just dont buy the bargain store jusnk and you will be fine


----------

